# Marko Pesic!



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

Does anybody in the USA know the German Shooting Guard Marko Pesic (playing by Germanys all time Cahmpion ALBA Berlin)

He averaged 12 points at the worldchampionships in Indianapolis this year and as you all know Germany was ranked third in this tournament!

The reason for my stupid question if anybody knows him is the fact that he's my favorite player and i would love to see him once playing in the NBA ( I'm sure he won't )


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_German_Wunderkid</b>!
> Does anybody in the USA know the German Shooting Guard Marko Pesic (playing by Germanys all time Cahmpion ALBA Berlin)
> 
> He averaged 12 points at the worldchampionships in Indianapolis this year and as you all know Germany was ranked third in this tournament!
> ...


Yup, I know him. He's the son of Svetisalv Pesic, the coach of Barcelona and former couch of the Yugoslavian NT that won the World Championships in Indianapolis. I used to like him as well. He has a nice shooting style (left handed) and good assist ability. I watched him when he was playing in Greece for Iraklis Thesaloniki. He had a fairly good season there.

Very characteristic is the photo of him standing next to his father, in the medal ceremony at Indianapolis, him wearing the german and his father the yugoslav colours and holding the bronze and gold medals in their hands respectively,


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I know him. It's a bit strange he is your favourite player, cause there are better players in the German NT like: Nowitzki (obvious), Okulaja, Nikagbatse or Demirel


Do you know why he plays with the german NT if his father is from yugoslavia?


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

In 1993 when his father was made German National coach Marko moved to Germany! With the age of 16 he played his first season in Germanys highest Basketballleague and because of living that long time in Germany he was given the German citizenship.
Demirel and Nikabatse aren't better than him! Demirel is playing the point by ALBA Berlin, but ALBA Berlin is well known as Pesics team!
Okulaja might be better than Marko Pesic, but I only see him playing about 4 games a year, because he's playing in Spain and the games aren't broadcasted!
And Nowitzki is also one of my favorites players! He's that kind of smooth and has such a good jump shot! Imagine, he's as big as the most centers in the NBA!
I like Marko Pesic that much, because ALBA Berlin is also my favorite team and Marko Pesic is always giving funny interviews, quarreling with the refrees on court and extremly arrogant! That's wahy I like him that much!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_>> I know him. It's a bit strange he is your favourite player, cause there are better players in the German NT like: Nowitzki (obvious), Okulaja, Nikagbatse or Demirel_

Why? Not every American is a Shaq-Fan just because he's the best player in the game right now.

_>> Do you know why he plays with the german NT if his father is from yugoslavia?_

Because he lived in Germany for long time. By the time he had to decide which NT he wants to play for, he opted for Germany. That's it.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> >> I know him. It's a bit strange he is your favourite player, cause there are better players in the German NT like: Nowitzki (obvious), Okulaja, Nikagbatse or Demirel
> 
> Why? Not every American is a Shaq-Fan just because he's the best player in the game right now.


You made a good point. It wasn't a good response. I just don't see anything special on him  but I like the arrogant thing, maybe in Germany he shines more than with his NT


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Do you know why he plays with the german NT if his father is from yugoslavia?


I don't want to become the "bad guy" but how many players of the German NT are "real" Germans? 

....Bradley, Pesic, Okulaja, Demirel, Nikagbatze, Tomic, Garris, Arigbabu, Maras......etc

Oh well, at least SOME of them were born in Germany......while others.....

OK, OK, I just wanted to make a note here, don't try to tell me off......


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Same could be said about Turkey: their best players aren't born in Turkey: Turkoglu and Turkcan. They also have one or two other role players (Asim Pars is one of them I believe)


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

You two might be right! But Nowitzki i.e. is a real German! Garris is born and grown up in Germany, Demirel and Nikabatse too! We Germans now are multicultural Nazi-time is over !
In Soccer our main stream sport it's the same thing! In the soccer Nt there are guys called Miroslav Klose, Oliver Neuville, Geral Asamoah (he's black!) or Slavo Freier!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Same could be said about Turkey: their best players aren't born in Turkey: Turkoglu and Turkcan. They also have one or two other role players (Asim Pars is one of them I believe)


YEAH, tell me about it!

Why don't you try to say this to some turkish guys......
......and pay attention to their reactions.........



:rocket:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_>> I don't want to become the "bad guy" but how many players of the German NT are "real" Germans? _
You aren't the "bad guy" now. You're right, there aren't many real Germans in Germanys NT, and that's honestly because Germans can't ball. (I think now I'm the bad guy) Nowitzki and Schrempf were unique, once in 20 years.

Shawn Bradley: ... he's born in Landstuhl (Germany), because his father were here as a GI.

Marko Pesic: ... as I said, he lived here for long time. Same thing for Okulaja. 

Demirel, Nikagbatse, Tomic, Garris, Arigbabu, Maras are all born in German. Of course, most of them don't have German parents, but now they are Germans.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> YEAH, tell me about it!
> ...


Are you turkish? If you are and my post offended you , then I'm sorry. By the way, I know some turkish guys and they have no problems with the fact that Hedo and Turkcan aren't born in Turkey as long as they play for the national team


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you turkish? If you are and my post offended you , then I'm sorry. By the way, I know some turkish guys and they have no problems with the fact that Hedo and Turkcan aren't born in Turkey as long as they play for the national team


ME? TURKISH? No,no,no,no,no,no.......

It is just that I had this kind of conversation with some turkish guys and they were definite: "Turkcan is a full turk and so is Turkoglu". 'No question about it". For them being a muslim and living in the Balkans equals being a Turk.

We (me, WP, suspect and Berg) were trying to make them realize that their 2 best players are "naturalized" but they didn't seem to accept it. Instead they often attacked us, by saying that we are racists by not accepting that Turkcan and Turkoglu are turks. For them, Turkcan is a real turk because he comes from a "turkish" village in Serbia (actually a muslim village in Serbia since there isn't such a thing as a turkish village in Serbia). As I said, no matter your nationality, if you are a muslim in Serbia, Bosnia, Bulgaria, Greece, Croatia or FYROM, then this means you are a turk or that you can become a "full" turk, if you desire.

If you ask me, all this is cr ap. I think you agree too.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> ME? TURKISH? No,no,no,no,no,no.......


:mob: :mob: :mob: 
:jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Savo (Feb 3, 2003)

he should of played for Yugo !


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> ME? TURKISH? No,no,no,no,no,no.......
> ...


Well I guess your Turkish friends are not very open-minded. 

I agree with your logic but the thing is that every national team has their little arrangements with players that are not born in the country. From what I've understood from your post, you're Greek aren't you? Well, they basically did the same thing with Tsakalov. (Also, just out of curiosity: is Schortsianitis born in Greece?). Same for Italy and Carlton Myers, France also had (and still has) several players that were born in the US playing for the national team. I guess that there are some flaws in the FIBA rules that teams just take advantage of...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I guess your Turkish friends are not very open-minded.
> ...


No, I'm not greek, I'm bulgarian. You are absolutely right in what you say. What bothers me is when some teams go beyond an acceptable limit. For example Turkey is almost exclusively based on "naturalized" players to build their NT. Similarly FYROM is taking americans (!!!!) Jones, Stagg, etc and let them play in their NT in exchange to a Bosman passport. It's OK having one naturalized player, but some teams have simply overdone it.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Well I guess your Turkish friends are not very open-minded.


Look, I think a day we should open here a thread "the best of the Turkish Telebasket". Not bad at all, everyone should print it and read their absurdities in the moments of sadness... 



> I agree with your logic but the thing is that every national team has their little arrangements with players that are not born in the country. From what I've understood from your post, you're Greek aren't you? Well, they basically did the same thing with Tsakalov. (Also, just out of curiosity: is Schortsianitis born in Greece?). Same for Italy and Carlton Myers, France also had (and still has) several players that were born in the US playing for the national team. I guess that there are some flaws in the FIBA rules that teams just take advantage of...


I answer even if I'm not Zelena, and I'm not Greek (but I feel Greek, long history). 
1st: there's not any "Tsakalov" in the world, not even a "Tsakalidis". Iakovos Tsakalidis real name was "Alexej Ledkov", born in Russia (and not in Georgia), he's absolutely Russian without a drop of Hellenic blood. 
Who brought him, with the courtesy of the Russian Basketball Federation (corrupted?), made that: they went in Georgia, where they could find the passport of this "Tsakalov", someone who really had Greek roots, and bought it. At this moment, considering the level of corruption in the former Soviet Republics, it has been very easy to delete Alexej Ledkov creating this Jakob Tsakalov, who became Iakovos Tsakalidis when he went in Greece. 
The same history worths for Alexej Amanatidis (Anatolj Savrasenko): do anyone really think he's an half Greek who had his family forced to go in Kazakhstan? He's born in Russia, he played in Russia at a professional level too... the history is exactly the same of "Tsakalidis", there is only a difference: Savrasenko play with Russia, Ledkov with Greece. 
And they both are 1977, not 1979. 
He's the only one non-autoctonous playing with the Hellenic NT, this is a choice of the Federation. 
A different thing concerces Stojakovic, Jaric, Prelevic, etc... these players, most of all coming from Yugoslavia, during the war went in Greece to play basketball, and got the Hellenic citizenship in a very easy way. They simply had to declare "my mother had an affair with Mr. X", and here's the new Greek player. 
Predrag Stojakovic - Kinis 
Dragan Tarlac - Konstantinidis 
Dusan Vukcevic - Tsalikis 
Milan Tomic - Giannakopoulos 
Marko Jaric - Latsis 
Milan Gurovic - Malatras 
Dusan Jelic - Kostopoulos 
etc... etc... etc... 
No-one of them has never played with the Greek NT, only Tsakalidis (and guess what... Stojakovic would have played with "Hellas", imagine how things could have changed). I guess because it's clear that he (it's true) really learnt basketball with AEK, before he was something awful. Tall, but awful. 

About Shortsianitis: yes, he's born in Kavala, Northern Greece. His father is from Greece, his mother from Cameroon. 

Zelena, considering we are already in the subject, what are the roots of Nestoras Kommatos? I tried to find something, but nothing. It seems to me that his mother is from a "portuguese-phone" country, maybe Angola or Brazil, but nothing more. 
Can you help me? 

take care.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> 
> Look, I think a day we should open here a thread "the best of the Turkish Telebasket". Not bad at all, everyone should print it and read their absurdities in the moments of sadness...


That's a brilliant idea! :yes:
And it could all end up by posting the "International erciyeses" post......



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> I answer even if I'm not Zelena, and I'm not Greek (but I feel Greek, long history).
> 1st: there's not any "Tsakalov" in the world, not even a "Tsakalidis". Iakovos Tsakalidis real name was "Alexej Ledkov", born in Russia (and not in Georgia), he's absolutely Russian without a drop of Hellenic blood.
> Who brought him, with the courtesy of the Russian Basketball Federation (corrupted?), made that: they went in Georgia, where they could find the passport of this "Tsakalov", someone who really had Greek roots, and bought it. At this moment, considering the level of corruption in the former Soviet Republics, it has been very easy to delete Alexej Ledkov creating this Jakob Tsakalov, who became Iakovos Tsakalidis when he went in Greece.
> ...


Cheers! I couldn't have described it better.....



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> Zelena, considering we are already in the subject, what are the roots of Nestoras Kommatos? I tried to find something, but nothing. It seems to me that his mother is from a "portuguese-phone" country, maybe Angola or Brazil, but nothing more.
> Can you help me?
> 
> take care.


Actually, I can't. I was wondering the same thing but I couldn't find anything either. I didn't even know that his mother was of an P-phone origin.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> 
> Look, I think a day we should open here a thread "the best of the Turkish Telebasket". Not bad at all, everyone should print it and read their absurdities in the moments of sadness...
> 
> ...


Wow, that's very interesting, thanks for sharing the info. I knew things were not very clear with the naturalisation of Tsakalov (err.... I mean Ledkov), but didn't know it could go that far. Really amazing.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Yeah I'd like to add that to my knowledge this story about Ledkov-Tsakalidis is 100% true.I've read a reportage in a big greek newspaper that made an investigation about this case.
And also they stated that the person Jacob Tsakalov from who they took the passport was a dead man...Brrrrrrrr
About Kommatos I have no idea but I may find some clue,I'm
gonna ask a sport journalist I know and I'll inform you as far as I have news...
BTW is Turkoglou naturalized for sure???I know about Jahovic-Turkcan,Pascanovic-Pars,Delic-Dal but I haven't heard anything for him excpet of some greek sport casters' bull****...


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Ah, I've a curiosity. Many times I've read that Carlton Myers is considered "_an American player who got Italian citizenship_". 
The fact is that I've found that in a French newspaper too, and not only for example in the delirious threads opened by Erciyes or Alper in the other website. 
How does it come from? 
The truth is that Myers' father is from Jamaica (with British citizenship), and his mother is absolutely Italian... and I'm not trying to lie to "cover" something. Fuc.ka is Slovenian, I laugh imaginining the "Brazilian granfather" of Damiao, Radulovic is absolutely a Serb, Scarone is absolutely Argentinian... but Myers, at least, is really half Italian. 
take care


----------



## nomadatnet (Feb 13, 2003)

ok


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Ps. Hedo is not best Turk player. 1st is Turkcan (borned in Bosnia from a Turk parents)


Born in Novi Pazar. 
As every-one can see in this map, Novi Pazar is in Bosnia...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nomadatnet</b>!
> You (particularly those Serbs),
> 
> You claim Mirsad Turkcan and Hedo Turkoglu are actually Serbs?
> ...


What do you have here? A new erciyes? Damn, and I thought that this forum was a erciyes-free community. I have to notify Berg about it!

We (WP and me) were the first to say that being a Turk and being a Muslim is not the same thing. Can't you see WP signature? Why did you have to tell us about it?

So Turkcan is a descentant of some Turks who moved to the northen Balkans 600 years ago? So he's a 10th-11th generation *pure* Turk? 

Yeah, I guess we are racists, aren't we WP? 

I guess, then, the British Basketball Fedaration should call Ben Wallace in their NT because his ancestors were slaves in Nottinghamshire in the mid-17th century.

Furthermore, being born in Turkey doesn't make one automatically a Turk (e.g.Turkoglu). I was born in Budapest, does this make me a Hungarian? Nope! My fathers ancestors (his grand-grand-grandfathers) were from the Netherlands. Maybe I should go and ask for a Dutch passport the next time I'm flying to Amsterdam.

OT: Best Turk player is Okur. Turkoglu and Kutluay, in my opinion, are not anything special. 

And finally, I apologise for opening my big mouth. I need some teaching from all of you, the enlightened and historically informed people, before I do so.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK guys, the way I see it, this discussion will lead to nothing. 

This is a basketball board. Let's talk basketball!

Thanks.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Schortsianitis and Kommatos*

Sofoklis wasn't born in Greece. He was born in Cameroon. His father was a greek civil engineer who had gone to work in Cameroon. He met and married a cameroonian woman there and that's how Sofoklis was born. 
When Sofoklis was 3 years old the family moved back to Greece because of the political instability in Cameroon. 
When they first came to Greece the family went to Athens and after a few years they moved to Kavala which is a city on the northern coast. 
When Sofoklis and his younger brother started to play basketball the family moved to Thesaloniki. Sofoklis mother is also the president of the greek-cameroonian union.

Kommatos mother is from Guyana. His father was a greek sailorman (that's how his parents met each other) and Nestoras was born and raised in Greece.


----------

